# Pizza fatty!



## northerner78 (Aug 1, 2017)

Kinda late getting this in.  Another beautiful fatty.













IMG_20170730_184447.jpg



__ northerner78
__ Aug 1, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks great...what were the ingredients for the stuffing?  I couldn't make it out entirely from the pic.

Ed


----------



## northerner78 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mozzarella, mushrooms, pepperoni, more mozzarella wrapped in Italian sausage.  I would have added black olives and pepperchinis but my wife isn't a fan.  But the possibilities are endless. Wonder what a Philly steak and cheese fatty would be like?


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 2, 2017)

N78, Great fixings in that fatty!


----------



## Phil Chart (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks great I hope to attempt one this week if it warms up a bit
It's a little chilly -20 wind chill


----------



## troutman (Dec 26, 2017)

Nice fatty my man, love making them and dreaming up ingredients myself !!  POINT for originality.


----------

